# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Trend Micro RUBotted (Beta)

## HATTIFNATTOR

Бета-версия утилиты от Trend Micro, призванная выявить не является ли Ваш компьютер частью ботнета. Отслеживается типовое поведение бота - сетевой обмен с другими ботами и хозяином ботнета, осуществление массовой спам-рассылки. Заявлена совместимость с уже установленным на компьютере антивирусным ПО. Поддерживаемые ОС - Win2000-Vista.



Загрузить можно  *Здесь*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

